# Where would you live in ski country?



## Krikaya (Oct 25, 2016)

If you could live anywhere in New England ski country where would you choose? I'm from  Boston and am always searching for paradise up north and even though I know it doesn't exist please indulge my fantasy. The ideal location would have great outdoor sports opportunities, affordable housing, friendly people etc.  I know some of you  wanna keep the massholes and the joeys out of your special place.....but they're not gonna read this post anyway.

I'm most familiar with North Conway but I've heard from people who've moved there that it's like high school-clicky and petty. I've  heard great things about Chittenden county VT. Portland ME is good but it's far from the mountains. Central VT looks perfect but must be expensive. If you include New York in this, what is it like living in Lake Placid?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2016)

Taking affordable housing into account, somewhere along VT15 between Cambridge and Hardwick.  Cambridge end if Smuggs is the plan for a home mountain. Morrisville area if Stowe is the home hill. More towards Hardwick if Jay/Burke is the plan


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 25, 2016)

I would think if you don't mind having a 20-30 minute commute to some of the main players in VT, there are plenty of places with affordable housing.  Just make it your primary residence, or you will be taxed to death...

It'd be awesome to Live in the MRV or Stowe, but I know there is nothing affordable directly in those areas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2016)

A Lake house in the Bridgeton Maine area. 4 season living, Shawnee Peak is right there and it's an easy drive to Sunday River and N Conway NH.

Littleton NH is supposed to be pretty nice too with Cannon right there and everything else the White Mtns have to offer.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 25, 2016)

Rangeley ME
4 season paradise off the beaten track and Saddleback/Loaf/BMOM at your disposal


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

How much is there to do in those VT places? Especially concerning restaurants. I'm not too familiar with those areas of VT.

I know in NH Conway and Lincoln have good places to eat, any others considered up and coming ski towns? I'm sad to say I've only driven through Littleton.


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Rangeley ME
> 4 season paradise off the beaten track and Saddleback/Loaf/BMOM at your disposal



I was about to mention Rangely! If Saddleback reopens and is sustainable... it's also a hike and a half to get to.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 25, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> It'd be awesome to Live in the MRV or Stowe, but I know there is nothing affordable directly in those areas.



I think it depends what you're looking for and what you consider affordable. If I compare the MRV to NJ, MRV looks quite affordable!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 25, 2016)

The upper valley (Lebanon, Hanover, etc.) - although not exactly ski country - is a great spot.  You have reasonable access to everything in VT, and there is a solid economy where you can find good jobs.  I'm originally from that area, and I'd love to be back there.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 25, 2016)

Waterbury or Burlington if New England. But $$$


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2016)

Jackson, NH


----------



## jimk (Oct 25, 2016)

Answering your question can be real simple (Just do it!  Maybe to the Lake Winnipesaukee area of NH?) or real complicated.  Here’s the complicated answer.  Are you young or old?  Married or single?  Are you talking about retired living, or still needing to make an income?  Are you looking for a second home, while keeping a primary residence elsewhere?  Do you have to have slopeside or will 25 miles from a good ski area be ok?  Do you want some trappings of city life like Burlington, VT or completely rural solitude?

I live in the Wash DC area and for a long time I dreamed of moving to ski country (Rockies rather than New England) when I retired.  But as I got closer to retirement age the choices got harder, not easier even though I had the financials to do it.  My wife was hesitant to leave her familiar community, church, family, and her input is most important to me.  Truth is, I was too.  And I wasn’t sure whether I wanted to commit to settling near one, specific ski resort or even one region.  I liked the variety of skiing new places each winter.

Then I had an adult child who is an avid skier move to Salt Lake City and that got me to focus a lot of my ski travel on that area.  I was glad I had not committed/bought a home in a different region.  I retired, but got a second job and that kept me in the visitor-to-the- mtns mode, rather than retired-and-moving-to-the-mtns mode.

I guess the bottom line is to keep in mind the old John Lennon quote, “life is what happens to you while you’re busy making other plans.”  I interpret that as to make sure you do the little, attainable things in life that give you meaning and satisfaction, and do them frequently.   Your ideas and plans about the big things might change before you are able to realize them?!?  And that’s not all bad.  Keep your options open and enjoy life as it comes to you.  Another Beatles line, this a Paul McCartney lyric from the song The End:  and in the end, the love you take is equal to the love you make.


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Jackson, NH



I've looked hard at Jackson before. Easy access to Wildcat and Attitash with SR, BW, and Cannon all within reach.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2016)

Jully said:


> How much is there to do in those VT places? Especially concerning restaurants. I'm not too familiar with those areas of VT.



Well, Cambridge is a 30-40 minute drive into Burlington for all that it has to offer.  As you head East it basically goes Jeffersonville, Johnson, Hyde Parke, Morrisville, Wolcott, Hadwick.  All of those towns tend to be commuting destinations for those working at Smuggs or Stowe.  I lived in Stowe for a long time and many of my friends have settled in those towns as they're much more affordable than Stowe.  Morrisville has a growing restaurant and brewery scene.  Even Hardwick to the east is improving.  The Positive Pie is a great restaurant in that town. 

If affordable housing was not as much of a consideration, I would pick Waterbury as a landing spot.  All of these choices are based mostly on access to what I feel is the best snow/skiing in the East.  

If money were no object and I was thinking more of a four season destination, I'd buy a place on Conway Lake.  Skiing in the MWV isn't as good as Northern VT, but I prefer the area for the rest of the year.  It would also be much easier for my family and friends in Southeastern NH to come visit.


----------



## Whitey (Oct 25, 2016)

Burlington VT area, somewhere between Williston & Waterbury.    Easy access to Smuggs, Stowe, MRG, Sugarbush, Bolton, Jay, etc. 

Added bonus in that you can take advantage of all of those microbreweries around there too.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 25, 2016)

Those little towns Deadhead mentioned or the MWV because the MWV while maybe not the very best skiing has a perfect mix of year round activities and commerce plus is an easy drive to the ocean.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2016)

Roxbury.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, Cambridge is a 30-40 minute drive into Burlington for all that it has to offer.  As you head East it basically goes Jeffersonville, Johnson, Hyde Parke, Morrisville, Wolcott, Hadwick.  All of those towns tend to be commuting destinations for those working at Smuggs or Stowe.  I lived in Stowe for a long time and many of my friends have settled in those towns as they're much more affordable than Stowe.  Morrisville has a growing restaurant and brewery scene.  Even Hardwick to the east is improving.  The Positive Pie is a great restaurant in that town.
> 
> If affordable housing was not as much of a consideration, I would pick Waterbury as a landing spot.  All of these choices are based mostly on access to what I feel is the best snow/skiing in the East.
> 
> If money were no object and I was thinking more of a four season destination, I'd buy a place on Conway Lake.  Skiing in the MWV isn't as good as Northern VT, but I prefer the area for the rest of the year.  It would also be much easier for my family and friends in Southeastern NH to come visit.



Waterbury does seem like the perfect location. 30 minutes from Stowe, 20 minutes from Bolton, 30 minutes from Sugarbush. Agreed about the relative lack of things to do in VT compared to the lakes of NH in the summer. Plus NH has lower taxes generally. Then again, northern VT seems like a mecca of 4 season activities compared to anything near Sugarloaf with Burlington VT relatively close by.


----------



## dlague (Oct 25, 2016)

Having lived in Concord, NH for 15 years then moving away, I realize that Concord was a pretty ideal location due to access to jobs, retail, restaurants etc.  From a skiing perspective it was the perfect location to day trip all over VT, NH and ME mostly due to the fact that we were at the junction of the 89 and the 93.  With in 2.5 hours we had access to something like 45 ski areas.  Locally we had Pats Peak where the kids had their school ski program (they left at noon from school and the bus left at 5 to take them back) as well as Gunstock both 30 minutes or less.  In about 45ish  minutes we had Ragged, Waterville, Crotched, and Loon.  About an hour +/- we had Cannon, Dartmouth Skiway, Whaleback, Suicide Six and Bretton Woods (1h 20m) as a stretch. Then 1.5-1.75 hours was Burke, Killington, Pico, Okemo, Attitash and Mt Snow.  With about two hours we got to Sugarbush, Magic, MRG, Bolton Valley, Wildcat and Stowe (2+) then within the 2.5 hours are Shawnee peak, Sunday River, and Jay Peak.  Nice thing is we got to ski them all including other smaller places in between!  While living there it felt like the skiing world was our oyster because we spread the wealth and were never content with a single resort but had access to many.  Cannon became our home which we will miss but A Basin is like our Cannon now.

On a last note, the ocean and Boston were like an hour away from Concord as well with plenty of access to hiking, MTB, and other watercraft activities also all over New England.

If it is purely for skiing and wanting to localize it more then I agree the Burlington area is ideal with a focus just on VT skiing which I think is about the best in New England.  I also notice that no one on this board lives there.  I know some live in NEK or southern VT.  Vermont is a funny state - I lived there up until 25ish.  The job market is tough and very isolated and often salaries are much lower than even southern NH.  So in that respect central NH wins.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If money were no object and I was thinking more of a four season destination, I'd buy a place on Conway Lake.  Skiing in the MWV isn't as good as Northern VT, but I prefer the area for the rest of the year.  It would also be much easier for my family and friends in Southeastern NH to come visit.


  Rented a house on Conway lake with a bunch of friends as a ski house for 3 or 4 years back in the 90's. It was on the North end of the lake right near the junction 302 and 113. Nice lake.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 25, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Rented a house on Conway lake with a bunch of friends as a ski house for 3 or 4 years back in the 90's. It was on the North end of the lake right near the junction 302 and 113. Nice lake.



That's an excellent solution. Impossible to beat in my mind. I just wish there was more housing on that lake.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with my current choice of Fayston, VT as a second home location .  The MRV is a nice year round community and my likely place to retire.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 25, 2016)

I had visions of the Lake Winnipesaukee Region for retirement for many years.  We really enjoy our winters in the snow and summers on the water.  Center Harbor would have perfectly fit the bill.

However, the wife had a couple too many of those - 0 F New Hampshire days and planted the seed to head to the Rockies.  And I have to say as I age those days are less and less appealing.  We have no idea where our daughter will settle, but the boy has made the move out west (and he ain't coming back) so we will spend significant time out there.  Jersey is becoming impossible so moving one of these days is going to happen.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Oct 25, 2016)

4aprice said:


> I had visions of the Lake Winnipesaukee Region for retirement for many years.  We really enjoy our winters in the snow and summers on the water.  Center Harbor would have perfectly fit the bill.
> 
> However, the wife had a couple too many of those - 0 F New Hampshire days and planted the seed to head to the Rockies.  And I have to say as I age those days are less and less appealing.  We have no idea where our daughter will settle, but the boy has made the move out west (and he ain't coming back) so we will spend significant time out there.  Jersey is becoming impossible so moving one of these days is going to happen.
> 
> ...



Our retirement goal was to find a place in Northern NH for the Winter/Skiing months and a place around the National Seashore on the Cape.  But with our move to Colorado, all that has changed because our perspectives are different now.  Colorado is comfortable and has everything we want except the ocean whih we though we would miss but have not.  California is a quick flight in any case and I like the beaches there better than NH coast.   After our son has completed high school, I would like to move closer to the resorts but that might have to wait for retirement which is a ways away.

As mentioned, Northern NH was our focus due to Cannon but would also give us access to Jay Peak, Burke, Bretton Woods, Wildcat etc.  Now the target is Summit County, CO!


----------



## Krikaya (Oct 25, 2016)

I figured there might be a few others like me who wanted to escape the rat race and move to God's country (quite a choice of words for  an agnostic). I remember when I was travelling in Alaska I met quite a few people who left the big city to live and work up there in the frozen north. They all said it was worth it even though they took big pay cuts and worked $hit jobs that had no future.  Why???
Every one of them said they basically took the winter off and played. Snowmachines, sleddogs, , snowshoes, trap lines, skiing, skating...you name it they did it. I guess that's how you get through an Alaskan winter that stretches from September to April.

I'm determined to git outta this rat race so I might compromise and settle in southern NH or Concord as some have suggested. Seeing as I have no real retirement plans, I'll have to work til I drop so the remote areas like the NE kingdom or upstate Maine may not be affordable with no work. Lot's of good options in New England and since winter time is very slow where I work, this winter I'll be a pseudo ski bum exploring and skiing and drinking strange beer and meeting cold women...or maybe drinking cold beer and meeting strange women. Keep the ideas coming. Remember the title of this thread is where would YOU live.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 25, 2016)

dlague said:


> As mentioned, Northern NH was our focus due to Cannon but would also give us access to Jay Peak, Burke, Bretton Woods, Wildcat etc.  Now the target is Summit County, CO!



Dillon Res is a nice size piece of water.  Unfortunately it is part of Denver's water supply and no one is allowed to swim in it. Checked it out when we stayed there last April.  They do have a vibrant sailing scene there including poles that help step the mast's of the boats at the ramp, but wife was appalled at the no swimming so I don't see us going there.  Our friend in Silverthorne says waters probably too cold anyways.  

There's Blue Mesa Res out by Gunnison that looks pretty big and I hope to take a ride by it someday on the way to Crested Butte (who knows maybe this March).

Utah has a few reservoirs where we have seen ramp and docking set ups. Jordonelle is right there by Deer Valley and Heber City and there one up outside of Ogden on the way to Pow Mow.  Utah Lake by Provo and Bear lake up by the Wyoming border.  Salt Lake is not recommended for boating.  Go south and you can get to the really large lake's of Mead and Powell over by Vegas.  Gotta do more exploring out there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Vortex (Oct 25, 2016)

Bethel Maine is My Choice. Small walkable community.   Many close lakes and Ponds.  Skiing 6 miles away to Either Mt Abram or Sunday River , a shuttle runs if you don't want to drive and enjoy night life during ski season.  We even have our movie theater back.   

Great hiking too.


----------



## joshua segal (Oct 25, 2016)

The simple answer is the following question: How much money have you got?  I can guarantee that owning a place that is ski-on/ski-off changes the sport entirely (and is much superior to "just being close" to the area).

Beyond money, some of the questions to ask: 
1. Do I need the glamour of a "big area" (i.e. Stowe, Stratton, etc.)
2. If you are a park rat, what kind of park do I need?
3. Does the mountain have adequate variety so that I don't get bored? (i.e. moguls. glades, steeps, etc.)
4. How is the crowd going to be?

There is probably more, but that's a start.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Dillon Res is a nice size piece of water.  Unfortunately it is part of Denver's water supply and no one is allowed to swim in it. Checked it out when we stayed there last April.  They do have a vibrant sailing scene there including poles that help step the mast's of the boats at the ramp, but wife was appalled at the no swimming so I don't see us going there.  Our friend in Silverthorne says waters probably too cold anyways.



Did they recommend heading up 30 miles north to Green Mountain Reservoir?  It's still freezing by east coast standards, but you can swim, fish, water ski etc. in it.  There's a great cliff diving spot on it I used to go to frequently when I spent a summer out there.


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 25, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Jersey is becoming impossible so moving one of these days is going to happen.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Run Alex Run!


----------



## machski (Oct 25, 2016)

Vortex said:


> Bethel Maine is My Choice. Small walkable community.   Many close lakes and Ponds.  Skiing 6 miles away to Either Mt Abram or Sunday River , a shuttle runs if you don't want to drive and enjoy night life during ski season.  We even have our movie theater back.
> 
> Great hiking too.



I second that.  If money were no object, I'd buy the last remaining lot in The Glades personally.  But the lot $ sure buys a lot of house off hill!


----------



## dlague (Oct 25, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> The simple answer is the following question: How much money have you got?  I can guarantee that owning a place that is ski-on/ski-off changes the sport entirely (and is much superior to "just being close" to the area).
> 
> Beyond money, some of the questions to ask:
> 1. Do I need the glamour of a "big area" (i.e. Stowe, Stratton, etc.)
> ...



Ski-on/Ski-off is something I am not interested in personally.  We like variety as in multiple resorts - yes we would probably pick a home resort but with multiple mountain passes becoming more prevalent a centralized location is optimal.

Park no!

multiple mountains provide variety

if I am retired then mid week is more likely to be the time I would go to avoid crowds

I have to ask what options are available off season?


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Did they recommend heading up 30 miles north to Green Mountain Reservoir?  It's still freezing by east coast standards, but you can swim, fish, water ski etc. in it.  There's a great cliff diving spot on it I used to go to frequently when I spent a summer out there.



Do not know this body of water and didn't see it on a map, but they say you "go to Colorado for the winters, and stay for the summers".  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ski-on/Ski-off is something I am not interested in personally.  We like variety as in multiple resorts - yes we would probably pick a home resort but with multiple mountain passes becoming more prevalent a centralized location is optimal.
> 
> Park no!
> 
> ...



Crowds just become a nonfactor if you can ski midweek its amazing. I'd love to somehow set up a work schedule where I could regularly ski midweek, but it just isn't possible. I have such little tolerance for crowds these days...

Ski in ski out can be amazing, but I agree with you about the variety. Ideally you would get an on mountain place at a mountain that is centrally located, but I feel like once you are there you won't go off mountain even if you would end up having an enjoyable experience elsewhere. Laziness drives a huge amount of what I do.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 25, 2016)

dlague said:


> Having lived in Concord, NH for 15 years then moving away, I realize that Concord was a pretty ideal location due to access to jobs, retail, restaurants etc.  From a skiing perspective it was the perfect location to day trip all over VT, NH and ME mostly due to the fact that we were at the junction of the 89 and the 93.  With in 2.5 hours we had access to something like 45 ski areas.  Locally we had Pats Peak where the kids had their school ski program (they left at noon from school and the bus left at 5 to take them back) as well as Gunstock both 30 minutes or less.  In about 45ish  minutes we had Ragged, Waterville, Crotched, and Loon.  About an hour +/- we had Cannon, Dartmouth Skiway, Whaleback, Suicide Six and Bretton Woods (1h 20m) as a stretch. Then 1.5-1.75 hours was Burke, Killington, Pico, Okemo, Attitash and Mt Snow.  With about two hours we got to Sugarbush, Magic, MRG, Bolton Valley, Wildcat and Stowe (2+) then within the 2.5 hours are Shawnee peak, Sunday River, and Jay Peak.  Nice thing is we got to ski them all including other smaller places in between!  While living there it felt like the skiing world was our oyster because we spread the wealth and were never content with a single resort but had access to many.  Cannon became our home which we will miss but A Basin is like our Cannon now.
> 
> On a last note, the ocean and Boston were like an hour away from Concord as well with plenty of access to hiking, MTB, and other watercraft activities also all over New England.
> 
> If it is purely for skiing and wanting to localize it more then I agree the Burlington area is ideal with a focus just on VT skiing which I think is about the best in New England.  I also notice that no one on this board lives there.  I know some live in NEK or southern VT.  Vermont is a funny state - I lived there up until 25ish.  The job market is tough and very isolated and often salaries are much lower than even southern NH.  So in that respect central NH wins.



+1

I've lived in the Bristol NH area for 11 years now (20 minutes north of Concord in the Lakes region) and I'm surrounded by little places to ski. Ragged is 10 minutes from my house. Sunapee is about a 40 minute drive. Cannon 50 minutes. Hour and a half to Killington or Burke. 2 hours from Jay or Wildcat. 

Sometimes I can't decide and I ski in my backyard.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 25, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ski-on/Ski-off is something I am not interested in personally.  We like variety as in multiple resorts - yes we would probably pick a home resort but with multiple mountain passes becoming more prevalent a centralized location is optimal.
> 
> Park no!
> 
> ...




I did the walk out to a groomed on mountain ski on ski off deal  for 9 years. It was awesome with kids and easier for  my wife.  Could not beat it at that stage of my life.  I like it quieter and in town now with more 4 season options.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 25, 2016)

My answer remains unchanged for 20 years: North River NY.

I am not a fan of ski-in ski-out living, unless you are talking about skiing our woods. Heavy equipment, backup beepers, crowds and lights are not my idea of fun. Plus, as mentioned above, at some point, weekends are just a small part of the week.


----------



## Krikaya (Oct 25, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ski-on/Ski-off is something I am not interested in personally.  We like variety as in multiple resorts - yes we would probably pick a home resort but with multiple mountain passes becoming more prevalent a centralized location is optimal.
> 
> Park no!
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. I only ski midweek. I get bored with most mountains as soon as I figure 'em out. Variety is the spice of life and skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Do not know this body of water and didn't see it on a map, but they say you "go to Colorado for the winters, and stay for the summers".
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



You know, I just didn't fall in love with the summer out there. I missed the warmer and more abundant opportunities to play in the water that New England affords. I'm not even a boater (yet), but I'm in the water every chance I can get in the summer visiting various parks and swimming holes.  Mainly freshwater, but some ocean as well.   The skiing out there is vastly superior to New England no doubt, but there's just something about old New England charm and four seasons that will likely always keep me here.


----------



## dlague (Oct 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> You know, I just didn't fall in love with the summer out there. I missed the warmer and more abundant opportunities to play in the water that New England affords. I'm not even a boater (yet), but I'm in the water every chance I can get in the summer visiting various parks and swimming holes.  Mainly freshwater, but some ocean as well.   The skiing out there is vastly superior to New England no doubt, but there's just something about old New England charm and four seasons that will likely always keep me here.



Well we thought the same before coming out here thinking we would miss the ocean and lakes but the drier heat and no pesky bugs has won us over.  We have hiked more than ever before this summer and a new found passion (my wife hated hiking).  We have also found places to get into the water albeit they are limited.  We have Kayaked, white water rafted, SUP, been swimming and fishing.  We do not have a boat yet but there are places to do that too.  Nights here are cool and comfortable (no bugs either).

In New England, I sat in air conditioning or needed to be in the water.  If I was out at night or hiking I needed to be covered with deet to avoid black flies and mosquitos or had to do tick checks.  Our dog hasn't even gotten a tick all summer.


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

The lack of bugs is a massive bonus. With lyme disease moving farther and farther north every year, the thought of eliminating all those worries is so nice. Just have to convince my extended parents to move out there too...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well we thought the same before coming out here thinking we would miss the ocean and lakes but the drier heat and no pesky bugs has won us over.  We have hiked more than ever before this summer and a new found passion (my wife hated hiking).  We have also found places to get into the water albeit they are limited.  We have Kayaked, white water rafted, SUP, been swimming and fishing.  We do not have a boat yet but there are places to do that too.  Nights here are cool and comfortable (no bugs either).
> 
> In New England, I sat in air conditioning or needed to be in the water.  If I was out at night or hiking I needed to be covered with deet to avoid black flies and mosquitos or had to do tick checks.  Our dog hasn't even gotten a tick all summer.



I definitely appreciated the weather and lack of bugs as a great benefit.  But, everyone is different.  Spent a full summer out in Summit County and while I enjoyed myself, I knew it wasn't for me for year round living.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I definitely appreciated the weather and lack of bugs as a great benefit.  But, everyone is different.  Spent a full summer out in Summit County and while I enjoyed myself, I knew it wasn't for me for year round living.



Summit county is too high and cold for summer im and there really isn't enough water. Its better as a day trip to escape heat im as there's lots of fun stuff to do. 

As far as Colorado goes its western slope for me all day long. Im done with the front range noise.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 25, 2016)

Vortex said:


> Bethel Maine is My Choice. Small walkable community.   Many close lakes and Ponds.  Skiing 6 miles away to Either Mt Abram or Sunday River , a shuttle runs if you don't want to drive and enjoy night life during ski season.  We even have our movie theater back.
> 
> Great hiking too.



Here here. Thank goodness movies are back - kids can walk there. Sushi 5 doors down.  Acres of private meadows for a backyard. Pubs, martinis, zombies... Groceries, hardware (for Kinco gloves lol).  Skiing and shuttle. Gould brings culture - I can see going to some of the things they have if I was to live there FT - our ex neighbors were retirees from CT that got involved and went to all sorts of old folks things.  Taxes...peanuts compared to MA. Housing is cheaper than on mountain, can get quite a bit for your $. It's the first time I've lived in a place where I can ditch a car for most things - in the boonies of Maine - go figure.  Now I'm ready to ditch the burbs for metro living once kids out of schools - realized I like living that way.  But we don't need need any more Massholes lmao.


----------



## dlague (Oct 25, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Summit county is too high and cold for summer im and there really isn't enough water. Its better as a day trip to escape heat im as there's lots of fun stuff to do.
> 
> As far as Colorado goes its western slope for me all day long. Im done with the front range noise.



Well the Front Range is where the jobs are so Summit County is a play ground for us as well.  This is definitely an active state lots to do lots to see all over.  We have not even scratched the surface!


----------



## Harvey (Oct 25, 2016)

It does suck that Lyme is moving north. Still haven't seen a tick on our property.


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

Harvey said:


> It does suck that Lyme is moving north. Still haven't seen a tick on our property.



Thats great. Hope it stays that way for as long as possible! In Maine (where I lived up until very recently) there was little to no lyme prior to 2010. None if you were up in Acadia, Bangor, etc. Now last year there were over 1,500 cases of lyme and over half of the ticks carry it. It moved up the coast first, but is now increasingly in VT and I'd guess upstate NY is beginning to see some (though I do not know for sure). Its been a disaster from a public health perspective. Trying to educate the public and physicians has been a real challenge.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 25, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Summit county is too high and cold for summer im and there really isn't enough water. Its better as a day trip to escape heat im as there's lots of fun stuff to do.
> 
> As far as Colorado goes its western slope for me all day long. Im done with the front range noise.



Yea, I agree about the elevation aspect.  Dillon res is what? 8000 ft.  Was frozen solid when I was there early April.  Several times I seen open water on the Utah reservoir's in Late March which I believe are quite a bit lower.  You were at Tahoe what was the water temps there?

Ha ha on the front range noise.  Denver is booming, son is lovin life out there, but the traffic on I-25 anytime, and I-70 on the weekends is horrid.  I can see why it would be nice to be out in Glenwood Springs or GJ.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## fiddleski (Oct 25, 2016)

OP mentioned Lake Placid, and Rangeley, ME with it's elevation, and lake/mountain situation is similar, with the added bonus of being a fraction of the entry price in real estate and taxes. Points off for Saddleback being dormant, but fingers crossed. Love not having to have A/C - last summer we only even ran a fan on one evening. 45 minutes away and 1000' feet lower, you would be sweating.


----------



## dlague (Oct 25, 2016)

Jully said:


> Thats great. Hope it stays that way for as long as possible! In Maine (where I lived up until very recently) there was little to no lyme prior to 2010. None if you were up in Acadia, Bangor, etc. Now last year there were over 1,500 cases of lyme and over half of the ticks carry it. It moved up the coast first, but is now increasingly in VT and I'd guess upstate NY is beginning to see some (though I do not know for sure). Its been a disaster from a public health perspective. Trying to educate the public and physicians has been a real challenge.



Our dog got Lyme disease and now has to have shots annually.  Glad we do not have to worry about that here!  The worst is finding one in your house.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll third or forth Bethel Maine. Close to skiing SR, Mt. Adams, and Wildcat, Mt. Washington not too far away. Sugar Loaf and Saddleback are doable for a day trip. White water kayaking/rafting/canoeing, fly fishing, hiking local Mahoosuc range in ME and the NH Whites. Plenty of back country skiing if you want. Plenty of Mountain Biking/ Road Biking. Not to mention, the largest Snowman in the world. The town is a nice NE town with charming white colonial houses, good restaurants, some nice pubs and shops. And there's an active outdoorsy vibe to the town.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 25, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Yea, I agree about the elevation aspect.  Dillon res is what? 8000 ft.  Was frozen solid when I was there early April.  Several times I seen open water on the Utah reservoir's in Late March which I believe are quite a bit lower.  You were at Tahoe what was the water temps there?
> 
> Ha ha on the front range noise.  Denver is booming, son is lovin life out there, but the traffic on I-25 anytime, and I-70 on the weekends is horrid.  I can see why it would be nice to be out in Glenwood Springs or GJ.
> 
> ...



You know if you don't mind getting in the car and driving a bit to go skiing the whole western slope scene is pretty good. Glenwood has got pretty expensive but go further west and it get cheaper. Honestly I like the idea of GJ, Fruita or even better yet Montrose as Utah is reasonable for a couple days...Powderhorn is a fun local hill, Aspen is close, Telluride is close, the cost of living is reasonable, Colorado River and 10 month+ a year of mtb riding and damn fucking good riding if you ask me. That may be where I stay. Until now I'm gonna tear it up in New England and get this DONE.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 25, 2016)

As my local says Brooklyn, NY- Pittsford, VT.


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 25, 2016)

Since I imagine a lot of you are thinking about the retirement years I think Durango would be a good spot. Sure Purgatory isn't a super rad mountain but I bet most of us would enjoy it during our retirement years. It's elevation is about 6500 so it's not too high, it's an awesome town with a population around 20k (not big but not too small), it has a good hospital, a river running through town, a fairly mild winter climate, almost no humidity, 300 days of sunshine a year, night skiing at Hespurus ski area near by (I know it's a dinky hill but imagine skiing deep powder under the lights), a shit ton of mountain biking, climbing, it's one hour to Silverton and two hours to Wolf Creek and Telluride. There is also two cat skiing operations just up the hill and heli skiing in Telluride and Silverton not to mention the massive and epic San Juan back country skiing all right there. You would also be on the edge of the desert for quick mid winter escapes to places like Moab.

Overall Durango has a fantastic lifestyle going for itself.

The majority of housing might not be cheap close to town but the last time I checked there were condos and houses close to Purg that were still <200k.


----------



## benski (Oct 25, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> Since I imagine a lot of you are thinking about the retirement years I think Durango would be a good spot. Sure Purgatory isn't a super rad mountain but I bet most of us would enjoy it during our retirement years. It's elevation is about 6500 so it's not too high, it's an awesome town with a population around 20k (not big but not too small), it has a good hospital, a river running through town, a fairly mild winter climate, almost no humidity, 300 days of sunshine a year, night skiing at Hespurus ski area near by (I know it's a dinky hill but imagine skiing deep powder under the lights), a shit ton of mountain biking, climbing, it's one hour to Silverton and two hours to Wolf Creek and Telluride. There is also two cat skiing operations just up the hill and heli skiing in Telluride and Silverton not to mention the massive and epic San Juan back country skiing all right there. You would also be on the edge of the desert for quick mid winter escapes to places like Moab.
> 
> Overall Durango has a fantastic lifestyle going for itself.
> 
> The majority of housing might not be cheap close to town but the last time I checked there were condos and houses close to Purg that were still <200k.



Durango also has great MTB trails.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Oct 26, 2016)

I'll likely be in Houston (or elsewhere in Texas) for the forseeable future. Growing up in the Northeast, I really thought I would miss it when I came down here... I really don't to be honest.. Cost of living is lower, food scene is better (Houston>Boston, not talking NYC), and people are friendlier. 

Sure, Houston's sprawl sucks, but the west side of the city is really, really nice generally speaking. Not a great place to visit, but a good place to live. In terms of recreation, there's great fishing and water activities in the gulf, and the hill country of central Texas isn't too far. 

Long term, I think I'd be more inclined to move West rather than back to the northeast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2016)

re: Houston food scene. I used to work for D'Artagnan, which is pretty much the Porche of food distribution companies in the country.  Founded in NYC and spread from there to Boston and DC metros eventually encompassing the whole 95 belt.  Since I left the company they expanded to Chicago and then went to Houston.  The Houston market absolutely exploded and became the second largest revenue territory for the company behind NYC in just a couple of years. 

That said, I could never tolerate the heat in Texas.


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2016)

LonghornSkier said:


> I'll likely be in Houston (or elsewhere in Texas) for the forseeable future. Growing up in the Northeast, I really thought I would miss it when I came down here... I really don't to be honest.. Cost of living is lower, food scene is better (Houston>Boston, not talking NYC), and people are friendlier.
> 
> Sure, Houston's sprawl sucks, but the west side of the city is really, really nice generally speaking. Not a great place to visit, but a good place to live. In terms of recreation, there's great fishing and water activities in the gulf, and the hill country of central Texas isn't too far.
> 
> Long term, I think I'd be more inclined to move West rather than back to the northeast.



Lots of people from Texas here in Colorado.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 26, 2016)

I live in southern RI so anything would be closer. For me, I love to ski but I am not sure I would be happy living year round in up north.

The Northampton Mass area would be a great spot since I like to be ski at BEast and Magic. I mean, my daily work commute is close to an hour each way, so being that close to southern VT, the Berks, NY skiing but still having interesting restaurants, shops, breweries, and cultural attractions would be nice. 

I am so used to living in college towns I don't know if I could ever not live in one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tumbler (Oct 26, 2016)

I am so used to living in college towns I don't know if I could ever not live in one.

I get older, they stay the same age.  Alright, alright, alright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 26, 2016)

Resident of Littleton, NH here. Great community with a walkable downtown, plenty of shops and restaurants (plus a brewery) that's only improving with the River District projects. A nice arts community between Littleton and Bethlehem too.

Cannon, BW, and Burke all within 45 minutes, Wildcat, SR, and Jay (plus Balsams whenever that happens...) within 1.5 hr. Home to the oldest ski shop in the country. Plus Mt. Eustis as our own community hill!

Year round, biking on the rail trail/Parker Mountain MTB area, or Kingdom isn't far. Climbing in Franconia/Kinsman Notches, and Rumney is less than an hour. Fishing and boating (or floating in a tube with a beer) at Moore Reservoir or any number of lakes/rivers. Hiking the Pemi area.

While tourist season picks up and makes the place busier, it's nowhere near as hectic and congested as the Conway area.


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Resident of Littleton, NH here. Great community with a walkable downtown, plenty of shops and restaurants (plus a brewery) that's only improving with the River District projects. A nice arts community between Littleton and Bethlehem too.
> 
> Cannon, BW, and Burke all within 45 minutes, Wildcat, SR, and Jay (plus Balsams whenever that happens...) within 1.5 hr. Home to the oldest ski shop in the country. Plus Mt. Eustis as our own community hill!
> 
> ...



My Brother in law lives in Littleton as well.  He is an avid rock/ice climber and sprinkles in mid week tele-skiing.  He also hits up much of the MWV for backcountry skiing as well.  Does a lot of fishing on Moore reservoir.  While he survives, it does not have a significant job market but he will never leave the area.  For him it is not about economics but more about living life he way he wants.


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Resident of Littleton, NH here. Great community with a walkable downtown, plenty of shops and restaurants (plus a brewery) that's only improving with the River District projects. A nice arts community between Littleton and Bethlehem too.
> 
> Cannon, BW, and Burke all within 45 minutes, Wildcat, SR, and Jay (plus Balsams whenever that happens...) within 1.5 hr. Home to the oldest ski shop in the country. Plus Mt. Eustis as our own community hill!
> 
> ...



Darn, you make me want to live there with that description. Sounds like the place to retire to at a minimum. Just a few more decades! :sad:


----------



## crank (Oct 26, 2016)

In VT I always liked the MRV area and would likely look in Waterbury.

We are still planning to move out to Whitefish, MT for retirement in a few years.

I want a place in town, walking distance to stores and restaurants and not a big property to take care of, nor a long driveway to plow.  This holds true for anywhere I would move. I would rather put up with neighbors and noise than be isolated in the sticks.  Been there, done that, don't need it.  Sure it's nice to strap on some skis right outside your door, but when you are getting older and thinking ahead your priorities can change.

Whitefish is a really nice town and is 7 miles from the ski area with a free shuttle bus running back and forth.  Also has a growing network of MTB trails and is not far from Glacier National Park and many lakes, rivers and wilderness areas.  Cons: can get mighty cold there, often foggy mountain with not a ton of super challenging terrain, have to transfer to get there by air from most major cities.  Plus:  relaxed, friendly town with good food and music, still reasonably priced, close to 4 season outdoors activities, striking distance for trips to many national parks and ski areas.  Flathead Valley is a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> My Brother in law lives in Littleton as well.  He is an acid rock/ice climber and sprinkles in mid week tele-skiing.  He also hits up much of the MWV for backcountry skiing as well.  Does a lot of fishing on Moore reservoir.  While he survives, it does not have a significant job market but he will never leave the area.  For him it is not about economics but more about living life he way he wants.



I saw him last week at our local climbing gym's second anniversary party. Always great to talk with him! 

The job market is tough. There are a fair amount of jobs, but not a lot of growth. You need to wait for someone to leave/retire/expire and without a lot of other opportunities, there's not a lot of turnover. 

But it's a fun place to be if you can hack it!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 26, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Resident of Littleton, NH here. Great community with a walkable downtown, plenty of shops and restaurants (plus a brewery) that's only improving with the River District projects. A nice arts community between Littleton and Bethlehem too.
> 
> Cannon, BW, and Burke all within 45 minutes, Wildcat, SR, and Jay (plus Balsams whenever that happens...) within 1.5 hr. Home to the oldest ski shop in the country. Plus Mt. Eustis as our own community hill!
> 
> ...


This actually sounds like the perfect place and location now that I think about it.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well the Front Range is where the jobs are so Summit County is a play ground for us as well.  This is definitely an active state lots to do lots to see all over.  We have not even scratched the surface!



You're down south in Colorado spring right?

If so you can just take the back way into summit on peak days!


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2016)

snoseek said:


> You're down south in Colorado spring right?
> 
> If so you can just take the back way into summit on peak days!



Yes and that will be the plan once the season picks up more.  The drive to A Basin was quick on Sunday going over Loveland Pass.


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> I saw him last week at our local climbing gym's second anniversary party. Always great to talk with him!
> 
> The job market is tough. There are a fair amount of jobs, but not a lot of growth. You need to wait for someone to leave/retire/expire and without a lot of other opportunities, there's not a lot of turnover.
> 
> But it's a fun place to be if you can hack it!



That's cool!  He is a lot of fun to be outside with!


----------



## SkiMom80 (Oct 26, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Resident of Littleton, NH here. Great community with a walkable downtown, plenty of shops and restaurants (plus a brewery) that's only improving with the River District projects. A nice arts community between Littleton and Bethlehem too.



My family is looking into purchasing a vacation home in the Bethlehem/Whitefield area.  We love the Forrest Lake area!  Any thoughts or suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 26, 2016)

SkiMom80 said:


> My family is looking into purchasing a vacation home in the Bethlehem/Whitefield area.  We love the Forrest Lake area!  Any thoughts or suggestions?  Thanks!



I looked at a house on Faraway Rd in that area. There are some nice places up in that area, especially right by the lake. I haven't been by that way recently, but in the summer there were a number of places for sale right along 116 and Burns Pond. I'd go for something set back a bit, though, as there are a lot of trucks that pass through 116.

In that area you'd also be right near 142, which is a slow winding road but will get you right back to the center of Bethlehem. The only thing is you're more removed from many conveniences (like a grocery store). Mac's in Whitefield isn't great, and the Co-op in Littleton (which is great) is a bit of a drive from there. Maybe not a huge deal if it's a vacation home (where you'd _want_ to be removed!) but something to consider. An hour round-trip drive to pick up eggs/bread is a drag!


----------



## Breakout12 (Oct 26, 2016)

Montreal.  Yeah, I know it's not NE, but it's a large, cool, cosmopolitan city that is close to tons of ski areas.


----------



## podunk77 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'd be more than happy to live in any of the areas already mentioned, but anyone have thoughts about southwestern NH/southeastern VT?  I'm talking about the area from roughly Brattleboro VT up to Claremont NH.  Home prices and real estate taxes in the Cheshire and Sullivan counties of NH still seem reasonable, and my guess is anywhere along that corridor you'd be within 90 minutes of places like Killington and Dartmouth Skiway to the north, Sunapee to the east, Bromley/Magic/Okemo to the west and Berskhire East to the south.  Sure, these places aren't Smuggs or Jay, but I like the idea of being close to some college towns (Hanover, Keene, and Amherst).


----------



## Quietman (Oct 26, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> The ideal location would have great outdoor sports opportunities, affordable housing, friendly people etc.
> 
> I am biased, living in Woodstock, Maine. I am about 10 minutes from Mt Abram, 24 from the River. Wildcat, Bretton Woods, Sugarloaf, Saddleback are all less than 2 hours away. Shawnee is an hour or less.
> 
> Tons of outdoors stuff to do nearby, hiking, kayaking, camping, fishing, hunting, snowshoes, cross country skiing, snowmobiles, ATV's, wildlife viewing, gardening, sky watching (we're away from city lights).



Completely agree, my parents have a 2nd home on North Pond in Woodstock.  It's right on the water for summer use, and very convenient as a base for skiing.   Close enough to Rumford and South Paris if you need things that you can't get in Bethel.  Black mtn of Maine is also a great nearby ski area and when the woods are in play, it is fantastic!  

I'm also lucky that I live 20 minutes from Crotched!


----------



## podunk77 (Oct 26, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Just a thought, thinking from the position of retirement. NH has no income or sales tax. They need to pave those roads somehow. They make up the difference in property taxes.



New Hampshire property taxes are definitely a concern, but they vary greatly by community, and when you factor in the savings from income tax and sales tax, I figure in most cases the difference is between the government taking the money out of your left pocket versus your right pocket.  They're going to get it one way or another.


----------



## joshua segal (Oct 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ski-on/Ski-off is something I am not interested in personally.  We like variety as in multiple resorts - yes we would probably pick a home resort but with multiple mountain passes becoming more prevalent a centralized location is optimal.
> 
> ...


As a retired guy who lives ski/on ski off, I've been averaging a bit over 100 days per season; about 80 to 90 at home area and about 20 to 30 elsewhere. Most everyone knows I am at Crotched Mt., but CM is within 2 hours of Sunapee, Mt. Snow, Okemo, Killington, Ragged, Gunstock and all of what was Ski-93. 

BTW, I had a friend who had a ski-on/ski-off place at Bretton Woods and his season pass was at Jay Peak.  Go figure!


----------



## Quietman (Oct 26, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> Most everyone knows I am at Crotched Mt.



Hi Joshua, from hiking the hill in the last 2 weeks, it looks like you've also been busy this summer clearing at least one expanded tree area.  Lets hope there is enough snow to enjoy the glades this year, last year was just a little thin.....


----------



## joshua segal (Oct 26, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Hi Joshua, from hiking the hill in the last 2 weeks, it looks like you've also been busy this summer clearing at least one expanded tree area.  Lets hope there is enough snow to enjoy the glades this year, last year was just a little thin.....



It is pretty well de-rocked and de-stumped.  3" to 4" will get me in there on rock skis.  With a foot, it should ski like a golf fairway with a lot of trees mixed in!


----------



## davidsmitth150 (Oct 27, 2016)

YA you are right @Kusty.


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> A Lake house in the Bridgeton Maine area. 4 season living, Shawnee Peak is right there and it's an easy drive to Sunday River and N Conway NH.
> 
> Littleton NH is supposed to be pretty nice too with Cannon right there and everything else the White Mtns have to offer.


Not a Lake house but this is where I live already so don't have to move!


----------



## jimk (Oct 27, 2016)

crank said:


> In VT I always liked the MRV area and would likely look in Waterbury.
> 
> We are still planning to move out to Whitefish, MT for retirement in a few years.
> 
> ...



I'll come visit. :flag:



joshua segal said:


> As a retired guy who lives ski/on ski off, I've been averaging a bit over 100 days per season; about 80 to 90 at home area and about 20 to 30 elsewhere. Most everyone knows I am at Crotched Mt., but CM is within 2 hours of Sunapee, Mt. Snow, Okemo, Killington, Ragged, Gunstock and all of what was Ski-93.
> 
> BTW, I had a friend who had a ski-on/ski-off place at Bretton Woods and his season pass was at Jay Peak.  Go figure!



You have the best of all worlds.  Congrats.  I've skied with a guy out west a couple times who has a ski-in place at Breckenridge, but prefers to ski Keystone all the time.


----------

